# Are these enough...



## BigIzzy (Apr 28, 2010)

Or Do I need to get naked and take more pics?:blush: 

View attachment IM000085.JPG


View attachment IM000084.JPG


View attachment IM000075.JPG


View attachment IM000086.JPG


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 28, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Or Do I need to get naked and take more pics?:blush:



Do you REALLLLLYYY need to ask?!?! All of the ladies are gonna go crazy around here for this... Myself included!


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 28, 2010)

Pht its never enough. We have to feed the monkey.

Im loving the facial hair btw, I think you should keep it. And the stretchmarks in #1 are out of this world


----------



## Esther (Apr 29, 2010)

You have such a crazy adorable mustache!!! Love it.
Also... you can never post enough pictures for the gals in this place.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 29, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Do you REALLLLLYYY need to ask?!?! All of the ladies are gonna go crazy around here for this... Myself included!





rabbitislove said:


> Pht its never enough. We have to feed the monkey.
> 
> Im loving the facial hair btw, I think you should keep it. And the stretchmarks in #1 are out of this world





Esther said:


> You have such a crazy adorable mustache!!! Love it.
> Also... you can never post enough pictures for the gals in this place.



Yeah, what they said!


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 30, 2010)

how about these? 

View attachment cats.jpg


View attachment fat and stretch marks.jpg


View attachment yours truly.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 30, 2010)

cute cute. keep em coming Iz 
and keep growin that full beard it is so SEXY!!!


----------



## bigjmccoy (May 1, 2010)

Iz, you are ADORABLE hon, plus also, Big guy in Jeans and no shirt = teh hotness


----------



## BigIzzy (May 2, 2010)

here's some pics of me wearing a couple of fedora's from my hat collection. Tell me what ya think! OH! And I got a haircut! huh?! huh?! yaaaa! 

View attachment new haircut.jpg


View attachment brown fedora.jpg


View attachment green fedora.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 2, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> here's some pics of me wearing a couple of fedora's from my hat collection. Tell me what ya think! OH! And I got a haircut! huh?! huh?! yaaaa!



The hair cut is awesome, and you pull of the hat very well.:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 2, 2010)

&#9829; the hair cut and &#9829;&#9829; the fedoras. You wear them well! :happy:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 2, 2010)

well, thank you! For all the compliments! :blush: Now should I post the pictures of me lounging in bed?:blush:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 3, 2010)

I think I'm a bit of an exhibitionist?:blush: I also think I've turned into one of those camera(picture?) whores. 

View attachment on bed.jpg


View attachment bed.jpg


----------



## bigjmccoy (May 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I think I'm a bit of an exhibitionist?:blush: I also think I've turned into one of those camera(picture?) whores.



I'll make you a deal, you be the exhibitionist, I'll be the voyeur.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 3, 2010)

bigjmccoy said:


> I'll make you a deal, you be the exhibitionist, I'll be the voyeur.



ok, deal! <checks out window for ladies watching> 

View attachment ass.jpg


View attachment sexy ass.jpg


View attachment sexy belly.jpg


----------



## bigjmccoy (May 4, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ok, deal! <checks out window for ladies watching>



I'm the one in the Hat.
(Those are Gorgeous!!)


----------



## bigjmccoy (May 4, 2010)

See me now? *waves*


----------



## BigIzzy (May 4, 2010)

bigjmccoy said:


> I'm the one in the Hat.
> (Those are Gorgeous!!)



is there supposed to be a picture?  if there is, just attach it as an attachment.


----------



## SnapDragon (May 4, 2010)

:-O

Great pictures! Lots of personality in them because they're not just headless gutshots.

You have a very shapely bottom too.


----------



## SnapDragon (May 4, 2010)

(If you want a suggestion I think you should do an artsy set with the hat (and nothing but the hat) and put it on the Oogle Girth site where some of the other lads posted theirs) :-D


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 4, 2010)

INdeed wonderful pictures 
and yes awesome butt hehe just saying.


----------



## skinny_fatman (May 5, 2010)

are bottoms allowed to be shown? i never knew this!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ok, deal! <checks out window for ladies watching>


Who meeeee? Looking? Nah! *hides binoculars*:batting: 



bigjmccoy said:


> I'm the one in the Hat.
> (Those are Gorgeous!!)


There's a hat? I never looked away from the subject. :blush:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 5, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who meeeee? Looking? Nah! *hides binoculars*:batting:
> 
> 
> There's a hat? I never looked away from the subject. :blush:



oh go ahead and look! I'd be looking long and hard if you ladies were posting revealing pictures of yourselves! Let's see if you miss the hat in these. (thank or rep. snapdragon for her suggestion of the hat theme) 

View attachment hanging belly.jpg


View attachment purple hat.jpg


View attachment purple crotch.jpg


View attachment purple hat 2.jpg


View attachment fat man with hat.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (May 5, 2010)

:-D

You have lovely thighs too!  The 'triple curves' of bum/lovehandle/moob in the fourth one down are just spot on.

And if bottoms aren't allowed, they should be. Certainly when they look like this. :-D


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 5, 2010)

SnapDragon awesome theme idea, 
I have alot of hats haha I need to use them more.:happy:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (May 6, 2010)

So you're hot  Normally this where Id tell you which pic I like the most but you've made it pretty hard to decide...:eat2:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 6, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> So you're hot  Normally this where Id tell you which pic I like the most but you've made it pretty hard to decide...:eat2:



oh my! I'd have to :shocked: then :blush: then :batting: and finally :bow: or :wubu:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 23, 2010)

ok, so its been awhile, sooo, uhhhh, here? 

View attachment mexican hat dance.jpg


View attachment mexican rubber ducky.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 23, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ok, so its been awhile, sooo, uhhhh, here?



Haha cool a latino theme hehe:happy: :bounce:


----------



## chicken legs (May 23, 2010)

you're sooo naughty...I luv it.:eat2:


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 1, 2010)

hope this is just the first of me coming back and I don't forget to check out this awesome place. 

View attachment fatty.jpg


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 1, 2010)

a few more.... 

View attachment fatguy.jpg


View attachment fatrolls.jpg


View attachment fatman.jpg


----------



## pretty-n-plump09 (Oct 3, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> a few more....



ummm wow...dont ever stop posting pics. You are so hot! Andd I love your bum. So glad I stubled upon this thread


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 3, 2010)

pretty-n-plump09 said:


> ummm wow...dont ever stop posting pics. You are so hot! Andd I love your bum. So glad I stubled upon this thread



I have some more that are a little more revealing of the private areas if you want to see any of that...? lol


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 3, 2010)

eye candy? 

View attachment ass and back.jpg


View attachment belly.jpg


View attachment belly flaunt.jpg


View attachment sexy fatty.jpg


----------



## pretty-n-plump09 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep..eye candy  Thanks cutie.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 4, 2010)

WOOT! And how sweet it is!


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 4, 2010)

Izzy's bum is a legend... and the rest of him is pretty amazing too!


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 4, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> Izzy's bum is a legend... and the rest of him is pretty amazing too!



:blush:...thanks, I guess


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 5, 2010)

call it self centered, but encore anyone? 

View attachment ass baby.jpg


View attachment belly fat.jpg


View attachment fatso.jpg


View attachment lardbutt.jpg


View attachment plump.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 5, 2010)

Its a very nice **in my Borat voice**.


----------



## pretty-n-plump09 (Oct 7, 2010)

absolutely yummy


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 7, 2010)

Someones been gettin chubby


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 21, 2011)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?

It's a new year, dude, GET TO POSTIN'!!!!


----------



## PigPen (Jan 21, 2011)

this is such a new world for me. i knew there were male FA's, because I am one. i mean, i LOVE a BBW. but it never dawned on me, there were female FA's. dangit, makes me inspired to stop covering up my face in my pictures. haw haw


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 21, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?
> 
> It's a new year, dude, GET TO POSTIN'!!!!



Very sorry, been awhile, but, hope this will do for now. 

View attachment blubber.jpg


View attachment fat shower guy.jpg


View attachment flab.jpg


View attachment flabby.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 21, 2011)

Wait, didn't you run off in a huff and never to visit Dims again?


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 21, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Wait, didn't you run off in a huff and never to visit Dims again?



:doh:Maybe thats why its been so long, or why I forgot so much about posting here, either way, it's hard to resist a nice lady asking to see more pics of you so they can perv on them! lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 21, 2011)

So you're telling me you were surfing BBC News or someplace and your "DIMS Ladies want me naked" senses started to tingle?


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope, I'm saying that I happened to be checking my mail that accrued after a few days and happened to get an email about somebody posting something, and just didn't ignore it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 22, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> So you're telling me you were surfing BBC News or someplace and your "DIMS Ladies want me naked" senses started to tingle?


Yo Squatchi, HUSH! Don't you have some nekkid cleaning the shower pics to post?!



BigIzzy said:


> Nope, I'm saying that I happened to be checking my mail that accrued after a few days and happened to get an email about somebody posting something, and just didn't ignore it.



Izzy, I didn't know you had stopped posting on purpose. I missed whatever exchange created the rift to cause it. I simply missed seeing you post. In light of knowing this now, I greatly appreciate your breaking your vow of Dims silence and heeding the call of the Raivenne! Thank you! :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 22, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yo Squatchi, HUSH! Don't you have some nekkid cleaning the shower pics to post?!



Yo Raivenenenennenennnene! Quit objectifying me!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yo Squatchi, HUSH! Don't you have some nekkid cleaning the shower pics to post?!



I second this emotion.


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 22, 2011)

did somebody say naked pics!?


I think I'm an addicted exhibitionist? lol 

View attachment towel crotch.jpg


View attachment ass baby.jpg


View attachment fatty.jpg


----------



## JulieD (Jan 23, 2011)

PigPen said:


> this is such a new world for me. i knew there were male FA's, because I am one. i mean, i LOVE a BBW. but it never dawned on me, there were female FA's. dangit, makes me inspired to stop covering up my face in my pictures. haw haw



Hold on to your hat, its about to get even better! There are actually bbwffa's!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 23, 2011)

JulieD said:


> There are actually bbwffa's!!!!! Amazing!



:wubu: :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 23, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Hold on to your hat, its about to get even better! There are actually bbwffa's!!!!! Amazing!


Yep. Some SSBBWFFAs too.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## BigIzzy (Mar 7, 2016)

Howdy Ya'll! 

View attachment Snapshot_20140226_6.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20140226_8.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20140226_9.JPG


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 8, 2016)

Holy Lord it's too early for naked man-ass I haven't even had my coffee yet. Good morning. There is a nekkid pic thread so we at least know what to expect. 
Naked man ass is more of an afternoon tea kind of a thing for me.


----------



## BigIzzy (Mar 11, 2016)

well, I'm sorry bhm on a bhm board offended you, very sorry.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 12, 2016)

There's no need to apologize sir! Oh wait, I see what you did there, you were being passive-aggressive! Nevermind. Carry on.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 12, 2016)

BigIzzy said:


> well, I'm sorry bhm on a bhm board offended you, very sorry.



You will have to speak up, I cannot hear you


----------

